# all wet



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just got lucky getting this pic of sparkles


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  That is one wet tiel


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she loves it when i sit her in the dog dish aka water dish


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie I love the wet tiel look


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

She looks so cute all wet and fluffy like that! how old is sparkles know??


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just over 3 months


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG!! What adorable photos!!!  What a good girl, enjoying a bath.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, she looks really cute, lovely photos allen.


----------



## joe (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Allen, I love the pics. She looks funny all wet!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes she is a verry good sparkles enjoying her bath when she was with the breeder she would take one with her gcc buddy


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

How cute.

She looks happy being clean.


----------



## tms5729 (Jan 14, 2008)

*How cute*

that is cute I cant wait til I have some babies I know they will be lots of fun


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok yesterday sparkles had another bath but this time she went in on her own i,ll upload the pic tomorow as it is past 1 am my time


----------

